# What's your favorite kind of list to run?



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Just received the SM codex a few days ago and I'm dying to get started on an army. The problem is that I'm unsure what kind of army to run, whether it be Mechanized, Footslogging, CC or Shooty. Do you buy the models first and make a list with what you have? Or do you make a list first then fill it out with models?

And like the title says, post your favorite list(s)!

~Cuinlan


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cuinlan said:


> Do you buy the models first and make a list with what you have? Or do you make a list first then fill it out with models?


It comes down to each person's attitude to converting and painting: I like converting and painting so buy/make models I like then build a list from what I own; players who do not enjoy painting and modelling are more likely to buy the models they need for a list. Either is perfectly acceptable.

Any of the options you list for army types can work; however some of them need a different play style for others and do better against some armies than others. My suggestion is to proxy some different lists to get a feel for what you like before you buy lots of units; a sporting opponent will have no problem with you using stand-ins for some units for a few games.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I try to play lots of different styles... just for variable games. At heart I Hit & Run, loving fast moving armies rather then 'tank' style mech lists but I'll have a go at anything.

My sort of army can move at least 12" a turn and will smash through isolated enemy units one at a time. Bikes, fast transports, outflanking, DS... if I'm not dominating the movement phase I'm not a happy bunny


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I try to play lots of different styles... just for variable games. At heart I Hit & Run, loving fast moving armies rather then 'tank' style mech lists but I'll have a go at anything.
> 
> My sort of army can move at least 12" a turn and will smash through isolated enemy units one at a time. Bikes, fast transports, outflanking, DS... if I'm not dominating the movement phase I'm not a happy bunny


well then stop playing Crons and pick up DE 

On Topic: like Tim/Steve, I like the hit and run armies. Its more fun even if you lose, if your weaving and dodging your units in and out of cover in order to live, rather then SPHACE MAREENS and their "lets walk down the middle of the battlefield because our armor is better then hiding in cover!"


----------



## Dudds (Oct 2, 2009)

I prefer Mechanised Armies, especially my Dark Eldar army. I find footslogging is usually a bit dull and not always as responsive. I find with my mechanised lists I will find myself thinking on my feet a lot more often and this makes for some really fun games, I also find that with mechanised lists (particularly Dark Eldar) every turn can be a game changer, one useful or even lucky move can change the tide.

As you're thinking of SM I think it will largely depend on what sort of army you want. I have a Deathwing army which consists largely of footslogging terminators and a Plague Marine army that consists largely of mechanised plague marines, to be honest, both are fun (I know not much help with that statement :don-t_mention.

When it comes to CC or Shooty I prefer to have a balance of the two. However I don't like to balance my squads. I want a role for each unit, if they're going to shoot then I don't want to give them CC upgrades and vice versa. It feels like a waste of points, why give a guy a power fist when his squads intending to spend most of the game sat on a ruin shooting vehicles "48 away.

So my advice. Take a look at some of the list on the website, see which ones have more of the units in you think look good/sound good. Think about whether that style of play sounds fun to you and then just roll with it.


Going back to the title of the post  my favourite list to play consists of;

Some decent AV weapons.
A unit or two of shooty goodness to support other units but also provide a decent amount of fire power from mid board.
Some CC units to get stuck in and hopefully do some damage.
Mechanised where possible.
Vanilla HQ choices are usually a big part of my armies, with a little thought about their purpose they can usually prove to be just as good if not better than names characters (Don't really have much choice with Belial though, and the Duke is pretty useful).

Sorry I know I waffled a fair bit then, apologies, but hopefully that helped you out or at least gave some food for thought.


----------

